# Finally got a Foodsaver!



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a little late to the picnic I know, but I didn't really think too much about having one. Can I tell you something. I am in love with my new toy, my new best friend. I have already used up the roll that came with it. I even vacuum sealed my kitty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That was fun until she started clawing at the bag and put a hole in and the vacuum was lost. LOL! Just kidding! I accidently hit the stop button, it wasn't her fault.

I did some steaks, sausages, butter, a roll of toilet paper, a whole bunch of herbs and spices that I buy in bulk, some pecans, some grapes (I just thought that would look kinda neat, I was wrong) and no I really didn't seal up the cat. I couldn't catch her.

I got it from Sam's for 149 buckaroos. It is the V3485 and has the marinate feature which, if all else fails sealing up the cat, then she's getting a good douching in the handy little "bathtub" that came with it! LOL! I swear I haven't been drinking the items to the left of the sealer. That 99 Bananas liqueur and the dark rum are for bananas foster. I wonder if I can make that and seal it and put it in the freezer. Hmmmm....


----------



## deannc (Sep 28, 2010)

MEOOOOOWW! LMAO  vacuum pack me up that bottle of dark stuff and send it to me! haha....  You've just about convinced me to get one...I've wanted one but I keep putting it off.  I'm tired of throwing frozen stuff away!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Squirrel!!!

Try squashing a pop can

Have fun with your new toy!!

Todd


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL... nothing like a Squirrel post to bring a smile to my face... heh-heh.

One great thing to do is take your various pork and beef drippings and freeze them in ice cube trays (or small plastic containers), then vacuum seal them and store them in the freezer. They add great meaty, smokey flavor to gravy's, soups, sauces, ect.

I also like to put herb blends into the cuisinart with olive oil, give it a whirl till they make a nice paste. Freeze in ice cube trays, vacuum pack them and store in your freezer. Toss them into sauces or thaw them out when you want that nice fresh herb taste... even in the middle of the winter.


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## deannc (Sep 28, 2010)

meateater - LMAO!!!


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

Great ideas Johnny! Thanks so much! I was wondering how I could do that and you, my dear sir, have enlightened the Squirrel! Thanks! Yea man, this thing is a blast, I will definitely try Todd's idea with the soda can.

I did read mixed reviews about it though, so people said it quit working after ten or so vacuums, so we'll see.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 28, 2010)

Any time... glad the suggestion was of use. You can also store chilli, and soups that way - I like those Ziploc plastic storage containers with the slope sides, fill one with whatever liquid/soup, freeze it, vacuum seal it. Works great!


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> meateater - LMAO!!!


I think she's gonna unleash fury on me for that one!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 28, 2010)

meateater said:


> I think she's gonna unleash fury on me for that one!


fury..... or one seriously pissed vacuum sealed cat!


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> fury..... or one seriously pissed vacuum sealed cat!


Vegas odds say take the cat!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats they are great


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

meateater, you are about as messed up as I am. I dooo love that sign though. My first thought was a nasty one and cannot post it lest I get the boot. Shame on you! Just you wait, I'm gonna getcha back.


----------



## meateater (Sep 28, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> meateater, you are about as messed up as I am. I dooo love that sign though. My first thought was a nasty one and cannot post it lest I get the boot. Shame on you! Just you wait, I'm gonna getcha back.


Dodge and Weave.......:)


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 28, 2010)

When I showed my wife a video demonstrating the A-Maze-N smoker and a couple of Q-views, the first thing she said was "Order one of those sawdust smokers, NOW".  The second thing she said after looking at the Q-views was "I guess I'm going to have to get a vacumn sealer".

The model we got from Walmart is a step down from what yours looks like.  It has a vacumn and seal button, a seal button and a button for using an external attachment.  Yours looks like it has the "wet or dry" feature, which in retrospect sounds nice.  She's learned a trick of putting a piece of folded paper towel in the top of the bag above (i.e. outside of) where the heat seal will be.  That seems to stop the wet from getting sucked up into the vacumn device.

Of course we vacumned our smoked cheese.  One thing that did *NOT* work was vacumn sealing shredded cheese in the vacumn bag.  It got compressed and turned into a cheese brick. 

If you have not yet gotten one, consider the attachment that lets you vacumn seal the type of bell jar commonly used for canning -- metal top with a rubber gasket.  I don't understand how it works, but it does.  If you are careful about opening the jar and don't bend the lid, you can use it over and over again.  Things you put in there do not get crushed the way they might in a bag.

Look for replacement bag and roll kits in your local favorite warehouse store.  We shop at BJs and they had a pretty good deal compared to what the grocery stores sell them for.

Next on my wife's list was a dehydrator, but that is a story for another time:-}}


----------



## squirrel (Sep 29, 2010)

Great info Dale! I do want to order some of the attachments, the one you mentioned and the one for wine bottles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I like the idea about using the paper towel, the first thing I vacuumed were some steaks and even using the "moist food" feature some of the blood got sucked out EWWWW!!! I bought a box of the replacement roll kit when I bought the machine. I also want a good dehydrator, I bought one for about 40 bucks and walmart not too long ago, it works fine, just takes a good long time for peppers and it's kinda loud. I bet some of these nice folks could enlighten us on the subject.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheryl I can't believe that you haven't had open of theses things yet.... I thought you had all the little gadgets and toys.... So does this mean that the next time we do an exchange I'm gonna get some all squeezed up nuts....OUCH


----------



## stircrazy (Sep 29, 2010)

try putting the shredded cheese on a cookie sheet with wax paper and let it freeze spread out then vaccume pack it.    We do it that way as well as for berries and such that would just crush when we seal them up.

Steve


dale5351 said:


> Of course we vacumned our smoked cheese.  One thing that did *NOT* work was vacumn sealing shredded cheese in the vacumn bag.  It got compressed and turned into a cheese brick.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

These things go thru a lot of bags and my wife and I have been using one for over 15 years maybe 20.  Here is a little trick we came up with. Make your bags about 15" long and you can cut them at the seal line when you need to open and then turn inside out and wash with soap and water then dry and reuse them over and over - this cut my bag consumption down considerably - I will also post here when they have bag sales at Foodsaver for you. It is usually 25% and free shipping

Congrats to ya and did you know you can boil with them too - Could be another way to skin a cat - just sayin


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I like the idea about using the paper towel, the first thing I vacuumed were some steaks and even using the "moist food" feature some of the blood got sucked out EWWWW!!! I bought a box of the replacement roll kit when I bought the machine. I also want a good dehydrator, I bought one for about 40 bucks and walmart not too long ago, it works fine, just takes a good long time for peppers and it's kinda loud. I bet some of these nice folks could enlighten us on the subject.


The manual talks about putting a paper towel inside.  My wife did not like the idea of it being sealed up and so tried this other trick.  She's been doing a lot of web surfing over the past month.  Another idea she picked up was to put the meat into the unsealed bag and partially freeze it before doing the vacumn and seal.  Yet another one was to put the meat (or whatever -- things like flour can get sucked up also) into a regular bag, unsealed, with the opening down.

She also recently bought a dehydrator from Walmart for about the same price.  Lots of web surfing to get ideas on using that also.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 29, 2010)

stircrazy said:


> try putting the shredded cheese on a cookie sheet with wax paper and let it freeze spread out then vaccume pack it.    We do it that way as well as for berries and such that would just crush when we seal them up.
> 
> Steve


Sounds good.  She has put some shredded cheese into a bell jar and vacumned that.  So far, it looks like that worked.  Do you store the sealed shredded cheese in the freezer or the frig?

Another thing that was a slight problem was she dehydrated some cooked angle hair pasta and then vacumned it.  The pasta poked holes in the bag and that did not work.  But if she put the pasta into an open ziplock bag it vacumned just fine -- except that the pasta got broken up some.

Something else we are wondering -- sealing up various Christmas cookies.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Meateater.... isn't that your car out in the parking lot?


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Hey Meateater.... isn't that your car out in the parking lot?


SQUIRREL... what the hay! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That does give me an idea at work.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL! Johnny, you are a hot mess! Yea, meateater, I would sooooo spend $8,456.34 in plastic wrap to do that to your vehicle. I don't get out much, what can I say!!


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

I needed a good laugh today, that was great.


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 1, 2010)

Being an owner of a foodsaver for 10+ years here are a few things that I have learned.

I do use the paper towel trick when packing wet foods like chicken or fresh fish.
When thawing out wet or fragile foods like berries or Dales shredded cheese, cut a slit at the top of the bag just below the seal to release the vacuum. This prevents the vacuum from pulling out the blood or other juices from the meat. In the case of frozen berries if you don't release the vacuum, you will crush the fruit or for shedded cheese you will just end up with the same compreesed lump as if you didn't freeze it first.
They claim that you can keep foods for up to a year........Don;t you believe it!!!! Heres how long I have kept some things without Ill effect,
           A. frozen venison  4 years

           B. frozen catfish   4 years

           C. green beans    3 years

           D. fresh cheese   6 mo. in fridge. (Thats an eterinty around here!)

    4.   The bags are also dishwasher safe.

   If you fish, hunt, garden, BBQ, or buy foods in bulk you have got to have on of these. You'll wonder how you ever got by without one.  Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I'll just be darn. My new sealer stoped working today. It will seal but quit vacuuming. I did fill out the warranty info and registration the day I brought it home and I emailed FoodSaver today so we'll see. I remember reading that others had this problem but customer service was good. I did use it a heck of alot since I got it though. Certainly not enough to warrant the cost, so I sure hope they replace it. You would know that I threw away the box already though. I hate clutter. Poo.


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine did the same and i just swapped it out for a new one . wally world has a 90 day warrenty. new one works fine .


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2010)

I guess I dont want to have to buy a new one. Ours is at least 10 years old and still going strong (knocking on wood)

Most of the folks have had good customer service from them.  If you dont get what you want let me know and I will call them and explain how many posts I have done for them here to see if I can help


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

Gary! I got this response today and I'm not sure about the "upper and lower gasket" part. I have taken out the drip tray and cleaned it, which is on the bottom, I have taken out some removable part from the top and cleaned it. What else? What do they mean about "flip it over" like left to right or upside down? Wha??? Blonde girl mode kickin' in about now. Let me know if you want me to take a picture of the inside of this thing! Thanks for your help!

Here are some troubleshooting tips to try:

1) Check the upper and lower gaskets of the machine. If either of these is damaged or dirty, the unit will not vacuum properly. Clean any food materials from the gaskets. Remove the lower gasket, flip it over, reinsert it into the unit and test the unit.

2) Make sure the open end of the bag is resting entirely inside of the Vacuum Channel. The edge of the bag should not go beyond the Vacuum Channel. Do not make your own side seams for a FoodSaver Bag. They are manufactured with special side seams sealed all the way to the outer edge.

3) Check the bag for leaks. Seal the bag with some air in it. Submerge it in water and apply pressure. Bubbles indicate a leak. If the bag has a leak, a new bag is needed.

4) We recommend you pre-freeze meats and other moist foods for 1-2 hours before vacuum sealing. Excess liquids from moist foods can cause the unit not to vacuum and permanent damage can occur.


----------



## cruizer (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow !! Where did you all find these amazing little units. I thought they sounded like a great idea and just had to have one. Went to Wal-Mart and got the middle unit and it worked just great for about two weeks and then quit. Took it back four times and even upgraded to the next higher models as time progressed. Never did find one that worked properly. What a piece of [email protected]. Go to Cabelas and spend the extra for a quality unit that will last.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Gary! I got this response today and I'm not sure about the "upper and lower gasket" part. I have taken out the drip tray and cleaned it, which is on the bottom, I have taken out some removable part from the top and cleaned it. What else? What do they mean about "flip it over" like left to right or upside down? Wha??? Blonde girl mode kickin' in about now. Let me know if you want me to take a picture of the inside of this thing! Thanks for your help!
> 
> Here are some troubleshooting tips to try:
> 
> ...


There should be a rubber gasket that runs around the lower part of the unit where there is a recess in the unit. That is where the open end of the bag needs to rest when sealing. They are asking you to remove the rubber gasket and reinstall it by flipping it over. I will send you a PM with my home # so we can chat if you need


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 8, 2010)

The best Foodsaver to buy is made by Vac-U-Pac in Italy.  It was marketed under several different names and is repairable and doesn't quit if you get liquid in them,,, In fact you clean the vacuum pump by vacuuming warm water through it.

http://www.vacuumpacker.com/index.p...pack-Vacuum-sealer-Foodsaver/Home/cat_id/3837


> [h1]Maintenance and Cleaning of your Vacupack[/h1]
> *   Maintenance and Cleaning of your Vacupack*
> 
> *Unplug the Vacupack.  Do not use abrasive or petroleum-based cleansers when cleaning your Vacupack.  Do not immerse in water.  Use a washcloth and warm, soapy water to clean the body of the machine.  Periodically clean the nozzle (remove by pulling up) and liquid separator (under the machine) with a soft cloth and warm soapy water.  Dry before re-assembling.*
> ...


VacUpack Sealing Bags from Frontier Media Inc. on Vimeo.



The VacUpack from Frontier Media Inc. on Vimeo.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Hey Meateater.... isn't that your car out in the parking lot?


That was probably the neighbor that called the "Smoker Police" on Meateater that did this!


----------



## meateater (Oct 9, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That was probably the neighbor that called the "Smoker Police" on Meateater that did this!


They wouldn't have the nerve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skuured they are of me.


----------



## mudduck (Oct 9, 2010)

go to ebay and get a used one like this and you are set they r the frist foodsaver made in italy

i have 5 of them i gave from 20.00 up to 50.00 each for they on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270643999226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the cheap handheld unit and have not had any luck with the zipper bags, they just dont hold the seal long, so i emailed them and they sent me out free replacement bags and guess what they suck too, so i just emailed them the other day just to tell them that i wanted to tell them i wont be buying any more products and i wasnt wanting more free bags.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 9, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The best Foodsaver to buy is made by Vac-U-Pac in Italy.  It was marketed under several different names and is repairable and doesn't quit if you get liquid in them,,, In fact you clean the vacuum pump by vacuuming warm water through it.
> 
> http://www.vacuumpacker.com/index.p...pack-Vacuum-sealer-Foodsaver/Home/cat_id/3837
> 
> ...




They should have paid someone to do the videos lol that guy will put you to sleep


----------



## mudduck (Oct 9, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> They should have paid someone to do the videos lol that guy will put you to sleep


that guy will help you any way he can i have talk to him he is a nice guy


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm gonna try to take it back to Sam's. I threw out the box already, but have everything that was in it. If they don't take it back, I'll just cut my losses and chalk this one up to a learning experience, a pricey one, but no point in crying about it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It'll be a while before I get anything else, I've been spending money like a mad woman lately! LOL! Plus I need a new printer for my work, so maybe I'll treat myself to a nice one for Christmas!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I've been spending money like a mad woman lately!




Did you say "LIKE" ?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't make me come to PA.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Don't make me come to PA.


I KNEW IT !!!!

I knew you'd find a squirrel with a chainsaw!

The grill is just icing on the cake!

I'm hiding all 3 of my chainsaws right now!

Not taking any chances!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Yea, but this one is even better!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Yea, but this one is even better!!!!!


That Teddy might look all cute and cuddly, but that little bushy-tail better tread very lightly to not "Awaken the Sleeping Bear"!

And I am quoting "Soroku Yamamoto" only hours after the attack on Pearl Harbor.

I just looked to see who's thread this was.

I was going to apologize for stepping all over it, but it seems it is yours. LOL

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 9, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That Teddy might look all cute and cuddly, but that little bushy-tail better tread very lightly to not "Awaken the Sleeping Bear"!
> 
> And I am quoting "Soroku Yamamoto" only hours after the attack on Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...


Something about a blade of grass? I know that one.


----------



## meateater (Oct 9, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm gonna try to take it back to Sam's. I threw out the box already, but have everything that was in it. If they don't take it back, I'll just cut my losses and chalk this one up to a learning experience, a pricey one, but no point in crying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok squirrel. Here's an option. Just go buy another one, get home unpack it and put the other one in it's place, all wiped down and stuff. Go directly back and chatter up a storm at the customer service counter and demand a refund. Ya think they don't just take returns and put them out for resale again.


----------



## stircrazy (Oct 10, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> Sounds good.  She has put some shredded cheese into a bell jar and vacumned that.  So far, it looks like that worked.  Do you store the sealed shredded cheese in the freezer or the frig?


freezer, as for christmas cookies.. hmm.. I know the short bread I am used to crumbles if you look at it wrong so I wouldn't try it myself haha.

Steve


----------



## jamminjimi (Oct 16, 2010)

This thread is full of funnies.


----------



## kydave (Sep 14, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I got it from Sam's for 149 buckaroos. It is the V3485 and has the marinate feature which, if all else fails sealing up the cat, then she's getting a good douching in the handy little "bathtub" that came with it! LOL! I swear I haven't been drinking the items to the left of the sealer. That 99 Bananas liqueur and the dark rum are for bananas foster. I wonder if I can make that and seal it and put it in the freezer. Hmmmm....


Hi Squirrel,

I got mine about the same time at the same place and it went kaput on me. It seals but it doesn't vacuum anymore. The accessory hose won't vacuum either. Has anyone run across this and been able to fix it? Or is this one of those "works good for a year and quits" kind of appliances?

I've used it quite a lot for cheese, bulk sausage, and most anything else I want to keep from getting freezer burn. (I love the containers which I use to help infuse my blue cheese dressing ingredients.) I will replace it, but was wondering if I can take it apart and fix it myself.

Anyone?

David


----------



## eman (Sep 14, 2011)

I have had the same problem, 1st one had to return. next time i just had to pull the plug open it up and give all the contact surfaces a serious cleaning.

 Now i clean the sealing sufaces real good after every use.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 14, 2011)

*This is the best place I found for bags. *

*http://www.uline.com/BL_5563/Vacuum-Bags*


----------



## lisa b (Feb 11, 2012)

Vacuumsealersunlimited.com has the best quality bags at 50% less than Sam's Club or Walmart.

 All forum members get 10% off every order. The discount code is 10MARCH2012.

These bags and rolls have been reviewed here on other forum threads.


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2012)

I will offer a limited recommendation on Lisa's bags.

Price is right, they work great, and her customer service is sterling.

My only reservation is that they haven't been in the freezer long.  So far no busted bags, tho!

I would also add that the shipping is fast, and we have very easy access to Lisa for questions or problems.  She is great to work with!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 25, 2012)

good buy i love mine, no complaints


----------



## rich- (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All, I too have the food saver cacume sealer and I bought the canning jar attacment for both the wide mout jars and the reg mouth jars.

I took a really small nail and put a very small hole in each of my lids, and then put a piece of metalic self adheasive tape over the hole, With the tape, I folded back a small bit on one end back to itself to make a pull tab.

I keep my bulk bought seasoning in the jars, when I want to use a spice, I pull the tape back to open that small nail hole, this breaks the vacume seal, I then open the jar etc. This prevents me from bending the lid for reuse.

 I then press the piece of tape back down to close the hole, and re vacume seal the spice in the jar.  Give it a try, It works great.

Rich


----------

